# Is it legal to send fish in post?



## englandbloke (Jan 31, 2007)

ive been getting bits and bobs off ebay now and there are fish to buy on there as well. ones you can pick up and even sending them in the post. i havent dun it before and i dout i will do unless i get a good offer or somethin. but is this legal as its a live creacher. if any1 has got them off ebay or where ever online then how do they receive them?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm not too sure about this. I would certainly never risk sending/receiving fish in the post, but I think if it's done by courier it may be ok.

I recently ordered two gold severums from an online company which is very reputable. They were sent inside polystyrene boxes which were heated. The fish both arrived in perfect condition and are very healthy indeed.

Let me know if you want the name of the company


----------



## xingumike (Oct 20, 2006)

yes its legal, ebay dont class fish as animals, or at least a high enough class of animals to prohibit the sale on their site like they would if someone wanted to sell a dog or a horse for example.


----------



## Trishfish (Feb 18, 2007)

Sellers are required to offer overnight shipping for live fish and shrimp.


----------

